# Last photos of the season



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Stuff from the past two days

Some stuff from the last couple of days.. Last outing of the season.


Austin Lamoreoux - Method by CaP17A, on Flickr


Thomas O'Hara - Nosestall Fakie by CaP17A, on Flickr


Austin Lamareoux - Frontlip by CaP17A, on Flickr


Austin Lamareoux - Blunt Fakie by CaP17A, on Flickr

here's an extra shot of a skier if anyone's into that (I figure nobody is in to that here)

Alva Swing - Tailslide by CaP17A, on Flickr


----------



## Lealzzyy (Feb 5, 2013)

ooh la la. That first picture is very seductive looking.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Perfect shot composure, as you can see takeoff and landing. Also nice "rule of thirds" Cool DOF (depth of field) shots with the foreground elements.

Wicked style on the 1st air.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yeh, first shot is frikkn superb, the shot and the method, sunnier day that shot would be magazine worthy

not the last for sure, but this is a shot from a post-season hike of the mountain last Sunday, NoName (is the name of the run), normally this is one of the gnarlier bump runs of the resort, never seen it like ths before, ~6" of windpacked pow, fast and fun, thats my track at pic left, was gonna bomb it, but after all the hiking i wanted some turns, haha










getting there, thats NoName on the ridge at left


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, that first pic is amazing!

Very last shot of the season, after a full day riding sidecountry, heading home as fast as possible. Typical track of hubby (he's not on the pic, till I finally got my mobile out to take the pic he was vanished )


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Lealzzyy said:


> ooh la la. That first picture is very seductive looking.


Thank you! I was stoked when I got it especially becase it was right after my strobe decided to stop firing...



baconzoo said:


> Perfect shot composure, as you can see takeoff and landing. Also nice "rule of thirds" Cool DOF (depth of field) shots with the foreground elements.
> 
> Wicked style on the 1st air.


Thank you very much. I've learned a lot this year from a friend/photographer from Windells. Check out his site, its full of crazy shots. 
Erik Hoffman Photo

And yeah, I've never seen anyone tweak a method as much as him on a jump like that. It makes it even more gnaryl when you realize he's 14.



CassMT said:


> yeh, first shot is frikkn superb, the shot and the method, sunnier day that shot would be magazine worthy
> 
> not the last for sure, but this is a shot from a post-season hike of the mountain last Sunday, NoName (is the name of the run), normally this is one of the gnarlier bump runs of the resort, never seen it like ths before, ~6" of windpacked pow, fast and fun, thats my track at pic left, was gonna bomb it, but after all the hiking i wanted some turns, haha
> 
> getting there, thats NoName on the ridge at left


Thank you for the kind words!
What mountain is that? It looks awesome! The name of the run is funny, I'm making a full length movie called Noname hahaha 




neni said:


> Wow, that first pic is amazing!
> 
> Very last shot of the season, after a full day riding sidecountry, heading home as fast as possible. Typical track of hubby (he's not on the pic, till I finally got my mobile out to take the pic he was vanished )


Thanks! hahaha with how fun that run looks I'd have ridden away too!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

CaP17A said:


> What mountain is that? It looks awesome!


the backside of Whitefish Mtn Resort, MT

looking down NoName...if ida known that windlip was there ida hit it faster!










below that, in those woods at skiers rt is lower Haskills:

before










after...touched off a 4-5" thick slab in that lil chute, no danger but it did blow past me movin pretty good and go about 200yards down in to woods..


----------

